# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Chased and getting my heart ripped out

## chainin

In my dream, which I've been having since I was about 10 years old, I started at a beginning of of maze and I'm being chased. In the maze I'm aware the there are no exits and go through til the end, then I run through a hallway with no windows or doors. I then get to a catwalk and I'm still being chased. At the end of the catwalk its three walls, then I have a decision to either jump or stay. I know if i jump there are two outcomes. either I'm gonna fall die and wake up or keep falling and never wake up, but I always run out of time and the demon like guy catches up and rips my heart out and I can't do anything about it. When it's out, he either holds it or gives it to me. Each night its different, but I look at it just confused and die. I know I'm lucid dreaming when I have this dream and have tried everything from trying to escape to trying to kill him to trying to kill myself to imagining a door or window to get away and it never works. I just need to know what this means.

----------


## OneUp

As to what it means, it's always best for the dreamer to interpret the dream themselves I feel. If you want to stop this nightmare(if that's what you see it as), then you need to confront it, but not in a negative way. Charlie Morley in his book "Dreams of Awakening" instructs anyone who is having recurring nightmares to face them, but with positive energy. Everything you see in a dream is a part of you. That being said, that demon represents a part of you. That doesn't mean you're possessed or anything but rather that there is a part of you that has been repressed in your psyche. To stop this demon from ripping out anymore hearts on the catwalk, I suggest that the next time you see it you welcome it as a part of you. Give it a hug. You'll be surprised by what happens.

----------

